# How to clean clubs?



## GolferXXL (Jun 2, 2006)

[email protected]!

I am a beginner in the golf sport and I just got a nice present from a colleague of mine: His old set of Dunlop clubs (irons)  .

As they look a little bit (hm... lets say 'very'  ) dirty, I would appreciate any hint how clubs should be cleaned. Can I use water and soap or would that damage my clubs?

Thanks 4 any help,
Christian


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Soapy water should be fine. I know at the driving range I go to they have a club cleaner. Basically it has two bristle types, one for irons, and one for woods, and you just dip your club in the water and uses the spinning bristles to clean the dirt off...works like a charm. Check out some ranges...


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

A big bucket of soapy water with a wire brush does the trick.


----------

